# 15 and counting



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Straight rides without a tip.

Nice clean car.
4.93 rating.
Quite but personable during ride.

People are AHOLES!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You're a long way from the record.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Start giving better service. Why do you think they should tip you for doing the bare minimums. 
You sound very entitled.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I've never kept track, but I'm about 98% positive I've done more than 15 consecutive rides without a tip, especially on those days when I drive Lyft.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

They are charging the passengers $$$$, why they should tip us.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Straight rides without a tip.
> 
> Nice clean car.
> 4.93 rating.
> ...


Back in 2015 Uber's motto was tip is included. So in my first 326 rides I got 3 cash tips total. 1 out of 100 rides tipped. This was mind blowing to a former cab driver. After several rate cuts and quitting multiple times I'm happily getting tipped around 40% of the time now.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------

